# Hi



## Liquid (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi guys and girls,

I am looking for a better lawn so I decide to join. A few months ago I had a new driveway put in. I had to have sod added around the border. While mowing my lawn the sod make the rest of my lawn look horrible, mainly weeds. I have tried numerous weed control products from the big box stores over the years. After looking online I picked up Celsius and just applied it this evening.

Wish me luck,

Liquid


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbup:


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

I see you have St. Augustine grass. Check out The Lawn Care Nut on YouTube. He now lives in your area and has a nice lawn of St. Augustine.


----------

